# Furries + UNIX = Ãœber Geek?



## tesfox (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm just curious:

How many furs out there use UNIX/Linux on a regular basis?

I use FreeBSD on all my machines as my normal OS.  There are many here (read: at my university) who would classify me as the biggest geek that they know, so please, share your tales of fuzzy geekery!


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 13, 2006)

*Points at his .sig*

But yeah, Gentoo Linux on my desktop. (Although, I do dual-boot into XP to play Guild Wars, that's it.) Got a P3 450 running Gentoo as well, it's the IMAP/Transparent Squid Proxy/DHCP/Bind DNS/VMware Server/etc/etc for the LAN. Then, I got a Gentoo session running in a virtual machine on the P3 450, it's acting just as the firewall. Then I have a Celeron 500 net-booting from the P3 450, and it's a simple file server. So yeah, alot of tiny little Linux-based projects going on at my house.


----------



## yak (Dec 13, 2006)

linux power user, BSD newbie. 
use gentoo on a regular basis. can't nuke microslop's os off my home PC due to extreme case of mom.
job implies me to use both of them often.


----------



## blueroo (Dec 13, 2006)

Professional Unix SysAdmin
Personal network of a dozen or so unix machines
Yeah, I'm a geek.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

I HAD Fedora Core 6 for a time, but dropped it.  Gonna experiment with other UNIX/Linux later.


----------



## eb7w5yfe (Dec 16, 2006)

Laptop is dual boot: Ubuntu Linux for normal use, Windows for work-related stuff (have to use my own laptop on business trips).

Desktop is dual boot: Gentoo Linux for normal use, Windows for games.

Server is Gentoo Linux.

I am definitely a computer geek.  I have to use Windows at work, but even then I'm doing programming.


----------



## skunktoy (Dec 17, 2006)

Ultrix! ;-)

Or more recently Suse, Redhat, Solaris, and might say God Help Us... Mac OS X!


----------



## AnraX (Dec 26, 2006)

Ãœber Geek .. maynbe green cabel nibbel dragon playing whid your touch tone phone 

Solaris,dnix,hp-unx ,multrix 
proggraming ASD,c++,c ,have try brainfuck but ..ewwww>,,<
making old c64 music some thimes and build things whid  for now it is my catus cear taker and gives it water and light



4 suns and one pc ^^ allso got my own phone switch 
and have actly been aressted for computer crimes ;PÂ Â 
have lot of thech thins and old computer like suns and SGI,CRAys .etc


----------



## Vilis (Jan 5, 2007)

Most of my universitys comps run linux and I have a debian box working as nat and for some general purpouses. 
But on my desktop I have w2k with BBlean. It works well and I don't see reason to change it.


----------



## Aake (Jan 5, 2007)

Microsoft Windows is too difficult for me and rarely has any good hardware support so I run Gentoo Linux on everything.


----------



## Phantomgraph (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a geek. I run Ubuntu and an old version of Mandrake, but I have run one form or another of Linux since RH 5.0 I think. I should try Gentoo someday... I hear good things about it but I kinda like my Ubuntu (Except for it's goofy modem / webcam / other odd hardware support.) At least my Lyra works perfectly! =)


----------



## blueroo (Jan 15, 2007)

If you don't practice, your skills are going to fade fast. I won't hire someone who has no passion for what he does because that person is going to be obsolete in as little as a year. I find plenty of time for my family and still manage to find the time to stay on top of my career. In fact, I find time to balance my career, work on my cars, help run FA, help run my wife's business, practice music, hang out with my family, and still learn new computer related skills. If you decide that you're going to just do the bare minimum work required to maintain your skillset, you will find that you get the bare minimum out of your career.


----------



## yak (Jan 15, 2007)

ShadowFur - trust me, i don't give my OS nearly as much time as i would give Windows, with it's constant software/virus/spyware/drivers issues. 
My OS runs like a tank - and nothing can disrupt it. And i'm not even talking about routers/web servers here.

So it's highly questionable who has more time on their hands


----------



## tesfox (Jan 15, 2007)

It's so refreshing to see so many furs that know better! ^.^

Who knows, with OS X, *NIX may be used my the masses soon!


----------



## furryonyx (Jan 16, 2007)

Still debating on whether I should use ubuntu or gentoo live on my laptop. I'm going to put gentoo on my desktop as soon as I get another hd. 

My current laptop is a Dell 300M. I've read about many driver issues because of the docking station. Still researching to see which of the two unix based systems would work out better. I'm also setting it up for dual boot until I'm more familiar with unix/linux.


----------



## yak (Jan 16, 2007)

Ubuntu is....  no comment...


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 21, 2007)

who here isnt a geek ? srsly ? 

< suse linux pro / server 2003 user


----------



## skunktoy (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not a geek, I refuse to bite the head off of a chicken.  Nerd yes, Geek no... ;-)

But I will "kill -9 1" for food...ehehe....


----------



## benanderson (Jan 28, 2007)

tesfox said:
			
		

> It's so refreshing to see so many furs that know better! ^.^
> 
> Who knows, with OS X, *NIX may be used my the masses soon!


I know that IBM are recommending Linux over windows for their servers and mainframes. They did benchmarks, Linux scored a hefty B+ whilst windows scored a C-... who knows, with IBM backing them up Linux might be a major desktop system in the future. I give it until 2015. What Linux really needs is games, take those away from windows and we have awinner!

Anyway... I do use Linux on a regular basis, it's my primary desktop system. The only reason I keep my win-box around is for;
1) FL Studio. (but that might be replaced by energyXT for Linux when it comes out of beta)
2) Graphics tablet - Aiptek promised hyper-pen drivers but have yet to release them...
3) The Parents... >.=.>

Any games I have either run nicely in DosBox (DOTT & Sam 'n' Max ftw!) or are for video game consoles. (and are mostly retro SNES and N64 games anyway)



			
				ShadowFur  said:
			
		

> if your running unix or linux you have way too much fucking time on your hands. gout out on dates get out more with .... yadda yadda...



I see we have a stereotype on our hands... Â¬.=.Â¬


----------

